# Bayou Country SOC Silver Bullet's photo shoot



## lilhill (Jun 11, 2011)

This little guy literally set himself up for this photo shoot this morning, after he got his summer haircut.  Bullet is out of MCH/CH Bluff Creek PH Socrates x Thunderhill A Elektra.


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 11, 2011)

Love the spots!


----------



## lilhill (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks.  He is a real sweetheart.


----------



## BetterHensandGardens (Jun 11, 2011)

Handsome little guy!


----------



## Matthew3590 (Jun 11, 2011)

Is he nigerian dwarf?


----------



## lilhill (Jun 11, 2011)

Thank  you!  Yes, he's a Nigerian Dwarf.


----------



## Matthew3590 (Jun 11, 2011)

lilhill said:
			
		

> Thank  you!  Yes, he's a Nigerian Dwarf.


Do they consider brown on white moon spots?  Cause they don't recognise black on white (or is it white on black) as moon spots.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jun 11, 2011)

He is dang nice, Sandi!  Really a lovely little fella.


----------



## lilhill (Jun 11, 2011)

Moonspots are somewhat round spots of color varying in color from light cream to dark brown, but never white or true black. They can be superimposed over any other color or pattern EXCEPT white.


----------



## lilhill (Jun 11, 2011)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> He is dang nice, Sandi!  Really a lovely little fella.


Thank you.


----------



## Goatherd (Jun 11, 2011)

Very flashy!  The spots are cool, too.


----------



## lilhill (Jun 11, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Lizzie098 (Jun 12, 2011)

Awww, he is so adorable!!


----------



## lilhill (Jun 12, 2011)

Thank you.


----------

